# Hope for an old barn?



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

One of the properties we looked at is beautiful, except the neglected old barn. The siding is falling apart, so holey you can easily hold a conversation through it and there are little patches everywhere bridging gaps trying to keep it from falling completely off. There appears to be a winch holding a couple of the beams together. The barn is a nice size and style, and the uprights look to still be solid. I didn't get a good look at the roof, but I'm guessing it also needs replacing.

Would you try to rescue this barn? How much do you think it's going to cost me if I need professional help to get it done?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would tear it down, sell the barn board, then put up a new structure. Barn board sells for a dollar or two a foot around here. If it is especially full of character, it can go for more. Your barn pieces are probably worth more than the whole barn intact.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I tore down an old school house that looked a lot like what you're describing. It was a dangerous job to take apart; but the lumber that had been used on it was well worth the efforts...cannot even find lumber like this had anymore.

I know what I would do if I had such a task. I would have a large machine come in and take off the TOP of that barn as that is the most dangerous part to take down. Then evaluate the wood, keep what is still good and save the rest for your raised beds if you garden that way. Next, get yourself a sturdy ladder and take off the top plates and siding. Then re-evaluate your studs. 

I suspect much of that old wood you can re-use to reconstruct that barn.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

I think if I rebuild, I'd start smaller. I like the existing size/shape, but I can't rationalize that much lumber for the size my operation will start out at. I can learn to stack hay outside, and we've kept our cars outdoors for years. I just need a little space for plan B situations when critters need sheltering.


----------



## avrugu (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd try to save it. Old barns are awesome. Once they're gone..


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I once thought about going into business of dismantling old barns and selling the lumber ,,but I was a lot younger then and was already in the landscaping business.....


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

I think it would depend on why that winch was up there. If there is an easy patch for that, if I could save the timber frame, it would be worth a lot of other work to save the rest.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Get someone to look at it!! We can't tell by your description if it's salvageable or not. If it's a gambrel style, remember that you have twice the floor space! If you start out with a smaller building, you're probably going to put more into it and piecemeal construction with all the addons as you grow. Get an idea of where you want to be, not where you're starting out. If this barn is what you need down the line, it may well be worth keeping. Besides, think of the charm it will add to the property once it gets fixed up. You can fix it up in stages as well. Start with the ROOF. I've seen barns with 'good bones' brought back to life. The roof will keep those bones dry and sound.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

We're still looking at places. If we circle back to this one I'll send pictures.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

We have a wonderful barn, a gambrel style, 45 by 72, and then has a lean on each side. Most people around here tear them down and put up a pole shed, but most pole sheds have no personality. I would fix it up , but if you can`t afford it, tear it down and give it a noble death. It will cost you some money to save it, but your never going to build another on like it. I have seen some pretty sad looking barns saved, but it all boils down to if you can afford to fix it up. > Thanks Marc


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I hate to see old barns destroyed.

Most of the old barns can be saved one board or sheet of corrugated steel roof at a time. It won't get all fixed up in one afternoon, so plan on a long term project...but it will be something you can be proud of when you are done.

Like others have said, start with the roof, even if you just patch it here and there. The water from rain and snow is the down fall of that barn.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

springvalley said:


> it all boils down to if you can afford to fix it up.


Afford... that's a matter of perspective. If I'm willing to put my dreams off another year, I could afford to hire workmen to fix it up for me. I do quite well as a programmer, but it's bad for my body, bad for our family goals... After I become a full time farmer money will become very tight.

So, if this is the best property we can find, we can make fixing up the barn work. But we're going to look for better opportunities first that don't require another year's salary to rehab.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

You may want to check with some of your local Government or state offices, to see if they have any programs for saving your barn. I give you a gold star for your efforts of maybe saving this barn. And don`t let people sway your mind if you decide on fixing it up, some people just don`t get it. Old things speak to me sometimes, not in a verbal way, but in a emotional way. When we put a new roof on our barn a few years ago, I caught a lot of flack from some of the neighbors about spending so much on that old barn. But we have one of the biggest and nicest barns around. We even were honored to have our barn on the county Barn tour a couple years ago, we had over 500 people tour our barn along with several others over a weekend. I was very proud to show it off, and tell the history of it. Even had a lady who was a grandaughter of the man who built it bring us several more pictures when it was built. Can you tell I LOVE my barn, I have spent as much time in the barn as I have the house, it holds many, many, memories in my mind and heart. > Thanks Marc


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Can you even get a contractor to build timber frame style nowadays? I love those big wooden beams.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Not sure what area you are, but the amish are wonderful at reconsruction and old methods. And they do a great job, but ask around and find out what other people think of their work (who ever you hire). And yes you can get those big timbers fixed and new ones milled if you need to, someone with a portable bandsaw will be a big help. > Marc


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Check out this site, eHow | How to Videos, Articles & More - Discover the expert in you. | eHow.com they can help you find tax refunds and grants for a barn rebuild or fix up. If you find out the barn had some special purpose in your area, it will help even more. > Marc 


Just type in barn grants for New York State


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

You better be loaded if you don't do the work. Rebuilding an old barn is costly if it's in disrepair.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Rocky Fields said:


> You better be loaded if you don't do the work. Rebuilding an old barn is costly if it's in disrepair.


I wouldn't say I'm loaded, but I can trade another year of my life for enough money to build a barn. Everything else about the property has to be perfect, and no better options come up.

Two years ago I was a cripple. I've improved, but I don't think I'm up to that big of a project yet.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

dlskidmore said:


> Can you even get a contractor to build timber frame style nowadays? I love those big wooden beams.


Yes there are still contractors out there that build timber frame buildings/barns..


----------



## avrugu (Jan 17, 2012)

dlskidmore said:


> Can you even get a contractor to build timber frame style nowadays? I love those big wooden beams.



I'll fix that barn _or_ build you a brand new timber framed one


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

avrugu, that is some pretty impressive looking barn buildin. And you may be close enough to do the job. > Thanks Marc


----------



## sam03 (Apr 26, 2012)

Don't destroy it! Fix it up or rebuild a smaller one with the good wood!


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

sam03 said:


> Don't destroy it! Fix it up or rebuild a smaller one with the good wood!


The timbers looked reusable, is there anything to be salvaged from the holey siding? Ventilation is one thing, letting the electrics installed in the barn get wet is another.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

It seems it is a moot point. The bank has approved us... for a mansion without significant land. The acceptance letter specifically prohibits properties like this one.


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

dlskidmore said:


> It seems it is a moot point. The bank has approved us... for a mansion without significant land. The acceptance letter specifically prohibits properties like this one.


I ran into the same problem. They said I could pretty much buy any house I want, but nothing with tillable acres or a barn. I don't see how a mcmansion is less risky than a farm.


----------



## avrugu (Jan 17, 2012)

wow, I'd never heard of anything like that. Why would they do that?

I'm turning into a conspiracy theorist I guess because that confirms banks are evil to me


----------



## mike554 (Jun 9, 2012)

I cut and erect timber frames also. Here is a link to my facebook page. Welcome to Facebook
I haven't figured out how to post pictures on here yet.


----------



## mike554 (Jun 9, 2012)

The link came up welcome to facebook. It's M&K Timber Works.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

dlskidmore said:


> Can you even get a contractor to build timber frame style nowadays? I love those big wooden beams.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Timber framing has been revived, and going strong now, since the 80s. There are contractors all over north america who design, cut and erect timber frames. Ted Benson and Jack Sobon are probably two of the more famous, and wrote books on the subject. Google the "Timber Framer's Guild" for more info.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Try getting approved for financing through a local bank close to this property with the barn on it. I found out that a lot of the big corporate banking institutions just don't like loaning on 'farms' or 'agricultural' properties. We absolutely LOVE our small town local bank!! I can go in there and talk to the loan officer and they know us personally. They also never sell their mortgages, so I don't have to mess around with things like "Who do I send my payment in to this month?" ... or "Did they post my last payment before selling the loan?" Been there... done that!!!


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

AverageJo said:


> Try getting approved for financing through a local bank close to this property with the barn on it.


Yeah, we did go with a small local bank that promises not to resell our debt, but they're in the more metropolitan of the four counties we're looking at. (Hubby works near the intersection of four counties.) We passed a bank I'd never heard of in one of the small towns, they would probably be a good call to try next. I can do a little online research and compare options. I'm giving our current bank a chance to revise the deal or offer us a different mortgage product before I move on.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

When I first moved here I didn't understand why people were letting their beautiful old barns rot until they collapsed. It is the money factor.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

avrugu said:


> I'm turning into a conspiracy theorist I guess because that confirms banks are evil to me


I see their point. The farm real estate market moves a bit slower than the fancy home market. If they should have to foreclose on a farm, it will take a longer time to sell and get their money back.

It turns out our local bank is not the problem, it's the PMI company. We'll be fine next year when we've saved a little more down. This particular property won't likely be on the market then, but I may have the same issue with a different barn, so it's still all good info.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

The cables are just there to hold the barn beams together or help hold them our barn has 4 and 3 are broke and each cable cost $3000 or at least thats what we were told 

You can have alot of money wrapped up in a old barn pretty quick i know to get ours back in good working shape is gonna be around $30000 now thats for alot of work being done to it cause the person before us just rigged up things as he went broke a beam took 2 2x4s and nailed them on each end yea it worked for a temp fix but now its falling in need a new beam i can get one but to life the barn up to hook it in right cant do that 

Just fair warning old barns will cost alot to fix up there great when they are fixed but plan to have alot of time and money invested in it


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Where in NY are you looking?

If it were me I would fix the old barn up if it is fixable ( For a decent Price ), I get all my Lumber from a local saw mill at a great price, And me and my buddies would fix it up. If frame is good throw on some new siding and if you want it all to match sell the old siding people buy it like crazy around here.

I would not be to concerned with teh cable a lot of barns use them with out issue.

There is nothing like a old barn.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

East of Rochester.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

So your Prob about 5 Hrs North of me.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Joe.G said:


> So your Prob about 5 Hrs North of me.


That would put you pretty close to the dealer I see frequently advertising used BCS on ebay...


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

BCS? Whats that and where is he?


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

BCS: Performance. Durability. Versatility.

It's a 2-wheeled tractor, ideal for small plots that can't justify the expense of a full sized tractor, or steep areas where a full sized tractor might tip over.

Sorry, don't remember the dealer, he's not got anything listed currently, but he is about 6 hours south of Rochester, so I was contemplating making the drive instead of paying freight. (Could test drive it if I did the pickup myself, even if I ended up paying more in gas it's rather invaluable to know for sure that the used equipment still works.)


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Actually, this might be him:
NOLTS POWER EQUIPMENT LLC
Shippensburg, PA
BCS 30" FLAIL MOWER - NEW, DEMO - No Tractor or Tiller | eBay


----------

